# Small bed ideas



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey I was looking for some ideas on my small landscape bed in the front. It really is an eye sore to me. These bushes are original from builder and they never did real well. I was going to rip all 3 bushes out and trash them. Was going to replace them with maybe 3 or 4 boxwoods and random annuals in between for color. I am open to other ideas as well. I just don't know what to look for at the stores for what would work or look good.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Boxwoods are always a safe bet. I put in some "sprinter" boxwoods last year as an evergreen hedge with some hydrangeas behind them. Azaleas may be a good option for you if you want an evergreen that flowers. I have never had much success with them, bc I think it gets just a little bit too cold up here, but you might not have the same issue. Every time I watch the masters in April, I wish I had some.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf8e733jpdM

Whatever you decide, pay close attention to the tag. Would be a mistake to put something in there that wants to get huge.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Boxwoods are always a safe bet. I put in some "sprinter" boxwoods last year as an evergreen hedge with some hydrangeas behind them. Azaleas may be a good option for you if you want an evergreen that flowers. I have never had much success with them, bc I think it gets just a little bit too cold up here, but you might not have the same issue. Every time I watch the masters in April, I wish I had some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boxwoods and hydrangeas? Your talking my language haha. I got wee white hydrangeas last year and I really like them. Also have green mountain boxwoods as small hedges around the front yard.

Both plants are easy to care for and don't need a ton of pruning.

I like the espoma fertilizer for them. Plant tone for the boxwood and I hear holly tone is best for hydrangeas.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxwoods are always a safe bet. I put in some "sprinter" boxwoods last year as an evergreen hedge with some hydrangeas behind them. Azaleas may be a good option for you if you want an evergreen that flowers. I have never had much success with them, bc I think it gets just a little bit too cold up here, but you might not have the same issue. Every time I watch the masters in April, I wish I had some.
> ...


thank you both for the ideas. I know 0 about landscape type plants or what goes good together. ill have a look for those once I re do it in a month or so.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I second the boxwood idea also becuade of different shapes that you might be able to do with. I planted them as a privacy hedge to shield us from the road in front of our house especially in the winter when we loose the foliage from the trees. It provides a great low cost, low maintainence option - will make it into a 4-5ft screen that is easy to prune.

I also used hydrangeas for a smaller screen next to our patio because I would love the flowering there and will be able to work on it more if needed.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@gm560 @SNOWBOB11 @uts

Just wanted to thank ya again and let y'all know what we went with. Planted 3 new dwarf boxwoods and some flowers in between. Added some flowers to the side bed as well.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks really good. :thumbup:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Looking great! Few things more rewarding than a freshly completed landscaping project!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Btw, your lawn looks on point too!


----------

